# I met a strange lady...



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

...she made me nervous then she took me in and gave me breakfast.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Apr 12, 2005)

What did you get for breakfast?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Bacon and eggs.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you come from a land down under


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

No, but I have been listening to the song like mad notes.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

well, I know but i had to go to the next line


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Fine break from a man from Brazil, he was six foot four, and full of muscle, I said, "Could you speak in my language". But he just smiled, and just gave a bit of his sandwich.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

I always liked their song Johnny or some tiltele with tha name....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

I never heard the Men At Work version. Just the one in Kangaroo Jack. Gotta love Jerry O'Connel.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

he was great in Sliders iuntil that show started to stink  ie they lost Sabrina Lloyd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

I am in total agreement with you in that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

but i never saw kangeroo jack


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

If you like comedy, and mobster movies you'll like it.


----------



## niolo (Apr 12, 2005)

I believe it goes... "I met a man from Brussels...and gave me a vegemite sandwich."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

seemed too silly slapstick


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

niolo said:
			
		

> I believe it goes... "I met a man from Brussels...and gave me a vegemite sandwich."



I know, I yahooed the lyrics for the song but it couldn't find that version.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 12, 2005)

[Homer] Ummmm.... vegemite[/Homer]


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know, I yahooed the lyrics for the song but it couldn't find that version.




Okay, see, girls have a Yahoo, boys have a Google.  

Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast,
And she said,

Do you come from a land Down Under? 
Where women glow and men plunder? 
Can’t you hear, can’t you hear the thunder? 
You better run, you better take cover.

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, do you speaka my language? 
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

I come from a land Down Under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can’t you hear, can’t you hear the thunder? 
You better run, you better take cover.

Lying in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty? 
And he said,

Oh! do you come from a land Down Under? oh yeah yeah
Where women glow and men plunder? 
Can’t you hear, can’t you hear the thunder? 
You better run, you better take cover.


----------



## Turanil (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ...she made me nervous then she took me in and gave me breakfast.



What a pathetic way to achieve a greater postcount...


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

I wonder if this is the only song ever with 'vegemite' in the lyrics...


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

To answer my own question, evidently not.



> *The Happy Little Vegemite Song*
> 
> We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,
> We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,
> ...




Will checks gentleman. Will checks please.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

I just Googled "chunder" and it is my new favorite word.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I just Googled "chunder" and it is my new favorite word.



You made me google it and it is my new least favorite word.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You made me google it and it is my new least favorite word.




Thus is the Yin and Yang of life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, see, girls have a Yahoo, boys have a Google.



 :\ Whatever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> What a pathetic way to achieve a greater postcount...



Thanks, I appreciate it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thus is the Yin and Yang of life.



And the only way life should be.......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> What a pathetic way to achieve a greater postcount...




ya, how cheesey is that!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, how cheesey is that!!



I wonder if the singer had cheese on his vegemite sandwich?


----------



## ragboy (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You made me google it and it is my new least favorite word.




Well there's always a growing list of *synonyms* for it...


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 12, 2005)

What would _you_ do rather than eat vegamite? Foul, foul stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Will checks gentleman. Will checks please.



I successfully made mine.


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Whatever.



It was a JOKE. Laugh with me.  

I use _both_ quite a bit, although what my friends would say this says about _me_.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, right. Okay. Hehe!


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, right. Okay. Hehe!



Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?

Dontcha just hate tone issues in text messages?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?
> 
> Dontcha just hate tone issues in text messages?



Tickled then amused.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 12, 2005)

Who can it be knocking at my door?


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Who can it be knocking at my door?




I don't know but

I can't get to sleep.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 12, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> To answer my own question, evidently not.
> 
> Will checks gentleman. Will checks please.



I think you mean Sanity checks...


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I just Googled "chunder" and it is my new favorite word.



Especially if this page is what google turned up, eh?


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I don't know but
> 
> I can't get to sleep.



Yeah, me either. I think about the implications, of making a play on words about "Dr. Heckyll and Mr. Jive." But I'm pretty sure I shouldn't. It's a mistake - just overkill.

But you know what they say - "People Just Love To Play With Words"


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yeah, me either. I think about the implications, of making a play on words about "Dr. Heckyll and Mr. Jive." But I'm pretty sure I shouldn't. It's a mistake - just overkill.
> 
> But you know what they say - "People Just Love To Play With Words"




Torm, I'm growing fairly certain that I'm either going to have to kill you or marry into your family one of these days.  Maybe I'll try for the latter.  I hear your cousin is kinda hawt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, see, girls have a Yahoo, boys have a Google.
> 
> Traveling in a fried-out combie
> On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
> ...





I can see Torm has nothing better to do than point out the "google"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It was a JOKE. Laugh with me.
> 
> I use _both_ quite a bit, although what my friends would say this says about _me_.....





Naw. We're laughing *AT* you.   

Now we know that Torm goes "both ways"......   Guys, you'd better watch out! He's gonna come after ya next!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?
> 
> Dontcha just hate tone issues in text messages?




Someone feels lonely today.....   


I guess the missus Torm didn't give ya nookie before she left......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Torm, I'm growing fairly certain that I'm either going to have to kill you or marry into your family one of these days.  Maybe I'll try for the latter.  I hear your cousin is kinda hawt.




I think death is too merciful for the likes of him! 

And marrying into his "family" might leave you with mental scars that will never go away...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I think you mean Sanity checks...




Probably both saves just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rel (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And marrying into his "family" might leave you with mental scars that will never go away...




I'm guessing that my wife might not approve either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that my wife might not approve either.




Heh. Probably not.....  :\ 

Especially if she's met him....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can see Torm has nothing better to do than point out the "google"....



 Brother....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Naw. We're laughing *AT* you.
> 
> Now we know that Torm goes "both ways"......   Guys, you'd better watch out! He's gonna come after ya next!



 <Runs back into house and locks the door>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably both saves just to be on the safe side.



On that note, I passed both checks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And marrying into his "family" might leave you with mental scars that will never go away...



Unless of course, you're adopted into the family - then shes only your half-sister!


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Torm, I'm growing fairly certain that I'm either going to have to kill you or marry into your family one of these days.



You're already part of my family. ALL are children of Torm.

(See Torm make the monotheistic Power Play!  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> You're already part of my family. ALL are children of Torm.
> 
> (See Torm make the monotheistic Power Play!  )



Don't go there.


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess the missus Torm didn't give ya nookie before she left......



Um .... WHOA.


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't go there.



I meant monotheism _for Faerun_, silly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I meant monotheism _for Faerun_, silly.



Oh, well then, you'll have to kill me, I'm in full support of Mystra.


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And marrying into his "family" might leave you with mental scars that will never go away...



Marrying into my "family" would probably be fine. Into my actual blood family, on the other hand, most assuredly would. And Anna Nicole falls into the latter.


----------



## Torm (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, well then, you'll have to kill me, I'm in full support of Mystra.



I'd have to be, too - She _is_ my wife, after all. 

(Mystra on ENWorld, that is - postcount:0. Too shy, doesn't feel like she knows enough about gaming - not that that seems to have much bearing in THIS thread.  )

Like the way I weave in and out between reality and fantasy? Welcome to my world.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I'd have to be, too - She _is_ my wife, after all.



Not according to _Faiths & Pantheons_. Anyway, how could monotheism in the Realms even come about if the deity that is supposed to be *The One* was married to another deity? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

"Jump down the shelters to get away
The boys are cockin' up their guns
Tell us general, is it party time?
If it is can we all come"


I saw Men at Work in concert at Billy Bob's in Fort Worth Texas a long long time ago! It was kinda strange seeing them perform at a country dance club!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> It was kinda strange seeing them perform at a country dance club!



You gotta work with what you've got.  Growing up in the Bryan/College Station area, D&D meant the C&W dance joint Denim and Diamonds to most of the local yocals.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> On that note, I passed both checks.




So do I. I've got Epic Level Saves.


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not according to _Faiths & Pantheons_. Anyway, how could monotheism in the Realms even come about if the deity that is supposed to be *The One* was married to another deity? Makes no sense at all.



I am now convinced you are trying NOT to understand me.

May be for the best - it may save you from Sanity checks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> You're already part of my family. ALL are children of Torm.
> 
> (See Torm make the monotheistic Power Play!  )




And now Torm has his little clan..... all nice and strange and too closely related. Told ya he was from Arkansas. But does he claim that? Nope. He's gotta tell a fib to hide that from us.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't go there.




Too late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I am now convinced you are trying NOT to understand me.
> 
> May be for the best - it may save you from Sanity checks.



 Whatever.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Marrying into my "family" would probably be fine. Into my actual blood family, on the other hand, most assuredly would. And Anna Nicole falls into the latter.





And his real family would require a few doses of Smite Evil.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And now Torm has his little clan..... all nice and strange and too closely related. Told ya he was from Arkansas. But does he claim that? Nope. He's gotta tell a fib to hide that from us.



Okie-dok.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too late.



Quite.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I'd have to be, too - She _is_ my wife, after all.
> 
> (Mystra on ENWorld, that is - postcount:0. Too shy, doesn't feel like she knows enough about gaming - not that that seems to have much bearing in THIS thread.  )
> 
> Like the way I weave in and out between reality and fantasy? Welcome to my world.





Not that you'd know what reality was if it hit you in the face and said it was your Duty to find out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And his real family would require a few doses of Smite Evil.  :\



Unfortunately, so does mine (extended family anyway).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I am now convinced you are trying NOT to understand me.
> 
> May be for the best - it may save you from Sanity checks.





Not to mention many trips to a psych ward. Unless you crack so bad they HAVE to admit you for everyone's safety.... and they scratch their heads wondering who this crazt "Torm" fella is and what he did to you to cause you to go off the deep end...


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And his real family would require a few doses of Smite Evil.  :\



Actually, as far as I know, all the Evil ones are dead, too old to be much of a problem, or in prison.

Heck with it - Smite 'em anyway.


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that you'd know what reality was if it hit you in the face and said it was your Duty to find out.



I know what reality is. I've got a really good guideline - it's the part of what's going on that isn't all that much fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, as far as I know, all the Evil ones are dead, too old to be much of a problem, or in prison.
> 
> Heck with it - Smite 'em anyway.




Might as well. Gotta make sure. 


And I'll smite my so-called "father" as well. Bastard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, you gotta lot of hatred there Darth!


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, you gotta lot of hatred there Darth!



Yes. Take your weapon. Strike him down!

Geev en to yor anga!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess not everyone can be as loving and forgiving as I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, you gotta lot of hatred there Darth!





I've had 30+ years to hone my rage on that one!

He was never there for me. So when he decided to come visit one time, my first thought was "where the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 were you when I _needed_ a father?!?! 

That and Grandma making hints that he may have pulled "unsavory" stuff on us kids....     

Enough right there to make one want to Hone Rage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

My dad used to be the same way. Fortunately he has a son that loves very much, regardless. Yes, he used to physically abuse me (spankings and the occassional puch) but that changed after my mom threatened to leave him if he didn't stop.


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess not everyone can be as loving and forgiving as I am.



Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?  

I can't speak for K'Trava, but I _was_ kidding. I bear those people no ill will - I'm just glad they can't hurt anyone else. Hopefully.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?
> 
> I can't speak for K'Trava, but I _was_ kidding. I bear those people no ill will - I'm just glad they can't hurt anyone else. Hopefully.



Utter sincerity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. Take your weapon. Strike him down!
> 
> Geev en to yor anga!





Might as well. Unworthy bastard and a few other things Eric's Grandma would disapprove of.



Now as we picture Torm with a 'do rag, baggy clothes and a platinum holy symbol on a long, thick chain made of the same platinum...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess not everyone can be as loving and forgiving as I am.





I'm usually loving and forgiving unless one pisses me off!   



I swear if I get a supporter account, I'm gonna put "Sith Lord of Torm" on there!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My dad used to be the same way. Fortunately he has a son that loves very much, regardless. Yes, he used to physically abuse me (spankings and the occassional puch) but that changed after my mom threatened to leave him if he didn't stop.





Dude. If he did that stuff to us, I have no conscious memory of it. Just the fact he was not allowed around us while we were growing up.


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now as we picture Torm with a 'do rag, baggy clothes and a platinum holy symbol on a long, thick chain made of the same platinum...



Actually, I was going for the vaguely-angry-German accent that Palpatine was using on Luke in ROTJ.

Propa.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sarcasm? Sincere? Sarcasm, but sincerely amused?
> 
> I can't speak for K'Trava, but I _was_ kidding. I bear those people no ill will - I'm just glad they can't hurt anyone else. Hopefully.




Who knows what the one left might do when she gets free.....  :\ 

Just hope she doesn't try to find you.... your name isn't exactly a common one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, I was going for the vaguely-angry-German accent that Palpatine was using on Luke in ROTJ.
> 
> Propa.





It came out gangsta.


----------



## Torm (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who knows what the one left might do when she gets free.....  :\
> 
> Just hope she doesn't try to find you.... your name isn't exactly a common one.



She'll be 65, if she makes it - she hid it well when I was young, but drug abuse has been hard on her. Both my kids will be grown, and have been told many times to be wary. Should be fine. And if not, I will make it so, I guess. :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> She'll be 65, if she makes it - she hid it well when I was young, but drug abuse has been hard on her. Both my kids will be grown, and have been told many times to be wary. Should be fine. And if not, I will make it so, I guess. :\





Drug abuse is an evil thing. Totally screws up, not only the one who's taking the crap, but those who would've loved them otherwise.  :\ By that time, your kids should be able to make their own decisions if they happen to meet her, without being "clouded" by daddy's POV. (but then what do I know? See above "clouding" I put..  :\ )People don't realize just how many lives they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 up when they do drugs. They really don't. 

Which is one reason why I'll not get mixed up with that crap. That and I'm too po' to pay for it anyways... Barely can afford gaming books and gaming cons as it is......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for putting up with my rants. 

And for Torm for "egging me on".....


----------



## Torm (Apr 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for putting up with my rants.
> 
> And for Torm for "egging me on".....


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 15, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> What would _you_ do rather than eat vegamite? Foul, foul stuff.



Lies born of insanity, I feel.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 15, 2005)

I've seen pics of vegamite. Nasty looking stuff. I'd take eating livers (buried under a ton of gravy) long before I'd touch that <edited for Eric's Grandma>.


----------

